# 5D Mark III Firmware Update Error



## ddashti (Jun 26, 2012)

During the process of updating with most recent firmware 1.1.3, the 5D Mark III I was using encountered a strange problem:
The firmware update would fail after reaching a certain amount of percentage of completion (avg. 52%), and would disable the camera from any other functions. I would not be able to use any function except for the automatic firmware update screen that would be displayed. I tried mounting a lens, pressed all buttons, but nothing would work. There wasn't a solution on the Canon website.

Even with several fully-charged batteries, several formatted CF/SD cards, the firmware update would still encounter an error. I even tried re-updating to the 1.1.2 version, but it still wouldn't work.

After almost an hour I finally found a solution:
From of an "ah, why in the world not?" idea, just for the sake of doing it, I used the BG-E11 with two batteries, and the update went all the way to 100% and completed.

Now, I have no idea why this would happen, but has this phenomenon happened to any other 5D Mark III bodies out there?


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 26, 2012)

I doubt anyone there are many people that have updated yet, but if there is a problem I'm sure you'll hear about it soon.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Jun 26, 2012)

I installed the update with a single battery and it was problem free


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (Jun 26, 2012)

Ditto, no problem with one battery.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 26, 2012)

I updated with AA's in the grip, glitch free.


----------



## wcksmith (Jun 26, 2012)

I updated this morning with one fully charged battery & had no problem at all.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 26, 2012)

Updated from .12 -> .13 from SD card (no CF in camera at the time), 80% charged battery, no problem. It took about 2-4 minutes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd be concerned that your camera is drawing more power than it should. If battery life is short, i'd heve it checked at Canon while still new.
Since you have already tried different batteries and cards, those are ruled out.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Jun 26, 2012)

I updated 2 bodies today with a fully charged internal battery. No problems.


----------



## sky87 (Jun 26, 2012)

No problems here too.


----------



## ddashti (Jun 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd be concerned that your camera is drawing more power than it should. If battery life is short, i'd heve it checked at Canon while still new.
> Since you have already tried different batteries and cards, those are ruled out.



I didn't think about it from that perspective. The camera seems to be using up battery power normally, but I will check it just in case. Thank you for the idea.
Thanks to everyone who contributed to this topic as well. It seems that this is a rare case.


----------



## Invertalon (Jun 26, 2012)

Updated just fine with my BG-E11 attached. As always.


----------



## takoman46 (Jun 26, 2012)

I completed the update without incident with one battery that only had 40% charge left. I like to live dangerously


----------



## Baker2289 (Jun 28, 2012)

Updated with no problems - had the grip attached with charged batteries.


----------



## scotty512 (Jun 28, 2012)

i couldnt even find the update on the canon website so I am really confused!


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

scotty512 said:


> i couldnt even find the update on the canon website so I am really confused!



On Canon's main page, top left, click on 'Consumer & Home Office', then pick 'Service & Support', then 'Support & Drivers'. From here (1) pick EOS (SLR) Camera Systems, (2) EOS Digital SLR Cameras, (3) 5D Mark III. At the 5D Mark III screen choose 'Drivers & Software', then select your operating system and version, pick 'Firmware' and click on version 1.1.3. Easy as pie.


----------



## sivesind (Jun 28, 2012)

I had a different problem: I had put the firmware file on the CF-card, but had a SD-card in the camera as well. As soon as I chose update from the menu, before even being asked which file to use, the camera appeard to freeze. After taking the battery and cards out, it eventually returned to normal state and I could continue using it, but, of course, I had to try again. In about the 5th try, I found the solution:

The camera seemed to be looking for the firmware on my SD-card. When I tried upgrading from the CF-card, without the SD-card present, the upgrade procedure ran straight through as expected, no problems!


----------

